# Email notifications not working - again!



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The email notifications are not working - again! 

So, I thought I'd see if anyone had replied to me by looking at my profile and clicking on "view all posts" by me and checking the threads - but only the first page of my posts is available - it says no posts found when I click on page 2 onwards    !


----------

